# Serbian (BCS):  Mr. / Mister



## JerryNone

*How would one say Mr. / Mister in Serbian?  Thanks.*


----------



## natasha2000

G. /Gospodin

Mr. Simic
G. Simic

but if it is not at the beggining of the sentence, then the lower case letter is used.

Ali, g. Simic...
But, Mr. Simic...


----------



## EvilWillow

Is _Gdin._ outdated?


----------



## natasha2000

It seems that it is not gramatically correct any more.


----------



## Thomas1

natasha2000 said:


> G. /Gospodin
> 
> Mr. Simic
> G. Simic
> 
> but if it is not at the beggining of the sentence, then the lower case letter is used.
> 
> Ali, g. Simic...
> But, Mr. Simic...


Do you use it when addressing a stranger too? [My question is based upon Polish where we use Mister, i.e. _Pan_ in such a context. For example: Excuse me *Sir*, what time is it?
Przepraszam *Pana*, która jest godzina?]


Xвала лепо,
Tom


----------



## beclija

Yes, you do: Извините, господине, колико је часова?


----------



## natasha2000

beclija said:


> Yes, you do: Извините, господине, колико је часова?


Exactly. And the same but in latinic letters:

*Izvinite, gospodine, koliko je sati?*

(In Serbia, in the street nobody would say "časova" but "sati")


----------



## natasha2000

natasha2000 said:


> It seems that it is not gramatically correct any more.


 
I have checked with people who know better than me...

This form - gdin - was never correct, although very spread. 
Pravopis from 1960, gives g. as the only option.
Pravopis from 1964, too.

Here's quote from Pravopis srpskog jezika iy 1993:
_"Neke sažete skraćenice (koje uključuju završetak skraćene reči) pišu se bez tačke: *dr* — doktor, *mr* — magistar, *gđa* — gospođa, *gca* ili *gđica* — gospođica. Skraćenica za 'gospodin' ne pravi se po ovom obrascu nego skraćivanjem na prvo slovo: *g.* U običaju je nekad bila i skraćenica *gg.* u značenju 'gospoda', ispred više imena koja se nabrajaju; budući da je praktična i ekonomična, nema smetnje da se vrati u upotrebu."_

_"Some abbreviations (which include the ending of the shortened word) are written without fullstop *dr* - doktor; *mr* - magistar; *gđa* - gospođa; *gca* ili *gđica* - gospođica. Nevertheless, the abbreviation for gospodin is not made according to this pattern, but it is shortened to the first letter with fullstop - g. A long time ago, an abbreviation gg. was in use meaning gospoda in front of the varous names when enumerating; since this abbreviation is economical and practical, there is no reason not to be allowed to be put back in use."_


----------



## EvilWillow

Thanks for looking it up!


----------

